

Good thread on how to use rails with RabbitMQ - mindaugas
http://groups.google.com/group/ruby-amqp/browse_thread/thread/3b39343aac6a7db5

======
timf
That is not about RabbitMQ, unless I am reading things wrong. The discussion
group is defined "AMQP client implementation in Ruby/EventMachine" (since AMQP
is specified to the wire level, this should be a client to any AMQP broker,
not just to RabbitMQ).

